# LEAVE during MARS Training  ?



## NavalGent (29 Aug 2006)

I am entering my fourth and final year of school. I will be finishing exams around the end of April, and I presume that I will be off to Work Point immediately after that to start MARS III. My convocation for my school in Ontario will be held in June, mid-week. I know that nothing is guaranteed, but are ROTP Civi U graduates generally able to attend their convocation ceremonies?


----------



## DVessey (4 Sep 2006)

I don't know all the details of MARS III, but sending up a memo requesting leave for that weekend (I'm assuming it's a weekend) wouldn't hurt.


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

NavalGent: did you think to ask that question this summer at MARS II at all?  It is quite far in advance to be planning for time off, especially as how you most likely haven't even been loaded on your MARS III yet.  I will enquire through some of my CTO contacts at Venture and see if there is a policy in place for this at all.  Do you have a date for your convocation yet?


----------



## shadow (4 Sep 2006)

You will only be able to attend if it doesn't conflict with your training.
I didn't get to attend mine because my Phase 3 course started the day of my convocation.
It's just part of the "getting paid to go to school deal".  Welcome to the army!


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

shadow said:
			
		

> Welcome to the army! navy!



 ;D


----------



## shadow (4 Sep 2006)

hee hee oops

Welcome to the Forces!!


----------



## NavalGent (4 Sep 2006)

I attended MARS II last summer (2005), so thoughts of graduation were still a long way off. I fully understand that training would have priority over something like this, especially when the ceremony is in Ontario (i.e. a long way from VENTURE) on a Wednesday (June 13th). 

Thanks


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2006)

I sent an email to a contact at Venture and have received this reply (sorry for the delay in posting this, I was away on course and it was in my pile of emails when I got back):


> There is no policy that says the member will be given time off to attend the convocation, but each case will be reviewed on it own, and the member accommodated if possible.  The best thing for them to do now is to submit a memo, through their divisional chain, requesting permission to attend the convocation.  If they do not have some sort of divisional contact because they are ROTP Civy U, then inform them to submit the memo directly to me



If you do not have someone to submit this through, please PM me and I will pass on to you the contact information.


----------



## NavalGent (8 Nov 2006)

Many thanks Mich!


----------



## Davidson25 (29 Mar 2007)

What is the likelihood of being granted one day off (a Monday or Friday) during the first few months of training in order to attend a family function? Related: If going to a wedding does one wear their uniform?


----------



## navymich (29 Mar 2007)

Davidson25 said:
			
		

> What is the likelihood of being granted one day off (a Monday or Friday) during the first few months of training in order to attend a family function? Related: If going to a wedding does one wear their uniform?



Which MARS phase are you going on?  Not that it really matters, as they are all quite busy.  I suggest to you that you have a memo ready and present it to your CTO on the first day of course.  As for the uniform, it is not mandatory to wear it to a wedding.  But if others that are attending are wearing theirs, you might wish to wear yours.  On your leave pass, there is a section to check off for authorization of wearing your uniform.  You could also include the request to wear it within your memo as well.  I know some people might say that you can wear it whenever you want, and I don't recall offhand if there is a regulation on it (mind dump day), but I've always been of the mindset to ask permission for events like that.


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Mar 2007)

A day off to attend a family function during training,LOL

 you would have a better chance if it was related to hockey.


----------



## combat_medic (29 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow: Careful with the sarcasm - anyone can get time off if they have a valid enough reason.


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Mar 2007)

Aye


----------



## navymich (29 Mar 2007)

I knew I had remembered replying to someone about time off during MARS training.  Check out  this thread.  Sorry, I don't have my contact there anymore to help you out with.  But I suggest that you go through a supervisor wherever you belong to right now, with the request.  Advance notice might help, not guaranteed of course.  Hard to give you too much specific advice because you haven't indicated in your post or your profile what level training you are at, if you are reg or reserve, etc.


----------

